# Concealed Carry Permit refused.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I got a letter from the licensing authority (Florida) that my concealed carry permit had been refused due to an arrest record.

Forty two years (tomorrow, 1-12-1971) I was arested for hunting without permission on property behind my house in Mobile County, Alabama. I paid about $50 and court costs and it hasn't come up since. I didn't think it was a serious crime. I've had background checks for several jobs over the years with no problems and now this.

Anyhow, I have to jump through a bunch of hoops and still may not get the permit. The lady at the courthouse in Mobile said the record may no longer be available and that might be the end of the line for me. Kinda sucks.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang, did you disclose it on the application?


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

thats crazy i recently got my permit and i have misdemeanor firearm charge on my record less than five years ago and it wasnt the slightest problem.that doesnt make sense...


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Had a friend that was turned down, and was because of Clerks erroneous entry back in the 70's. He wrote a 2 dollar bad check was entered by clerk as felony instead of Misdemeanor. Got it cleared up and received permit. Sheriff's department helped him.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I filled out everything on the form*

As I recall, there were only questions reomestic violence and felony convictions. Never had any problem with those.

I sent a SASE. $30 and a copy of the letter from Floriea to the court in Mobile.

I highlighted the paragraphs that were pertinent to my permit. 

Hopefully it will get resolved.

Chances are, by the time I get the permit, my pistol will be confiscated along with my other guns then chopped up or, more likely sold by Obama to the highest bidder in Mexico.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

This is what happens when bureaucrats get put in charge of dispensing the rights of the citizenry.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

If you were not convicted and/or you did not plead guilty then they must issue the CWP. Florida is a shall issue state meaning that unless there is a conviction that would prevent you from owning or posessing firearms they must issue the permit.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Just keep pushing them!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

that doesnt seem right...... I had a permit in Alabama now I have a concealed carry In Mississippi, and due to some unfortunate situations and bad judgement on my part, I have 3 arrest on my records within the past 13 years, 2 c/o simple assault, fleeing and eluding.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

The very idea of Concealed Carry permits is ridiculous anyway. 

Vermont, for example, is a "Constitutional Carry" State (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitutional_carry) No permit is required for law-abiding citizens to carry a concealed firearm. You never hear of any problems with it there.

CCW permits are just a bureaucratic hassle, red-tape, and expense State governments force otherwise law-abiding citizens to undergo for no good reason.

We should have Constitutional Carry in Florida. Anyone know if there are any legislative inititiatives being pursued toward that end?


----------

